# DIY Well Pump Removal and Installation



## Solarman (Sep 26, 2011)

In the following video, I demonstrate how I safely remove 140&#8217; of 2&#8221; drop pipe, sucker rod and a 4&#8221; pump cylinder without a boom truck. Part 2 will be an installation of 110&#8217; of 2&#8221; galvanized pipe, 3/4&#8221; fiberglass sucker rod and a 4&#8221; windmill cylinder. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/FY1Hi7odgmA[/ame]

Pictured below is the equipment I designed and built so I could work on my own water well system when needed without depending on a boom truck. Being self-sufficient is our goal. 











If you have fabrication skills and a local machine shop, you can make a windlass and pump column or tripod. The windlass must be anchored to a concrete pad for safe operation. 

Hopefully, this video can aid others who have the ability to do it themselves if ever needed.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought I'd add a DIY tool for those pulling their own well pumps that comes in handy if you need to clamp and hold the pipe, just a different way if the slotted steel case cover method won't work for what you have.


----------



## Solarman (Sep 26, 2011)

FarmerBrown,

Yes, those tools are very handy to work on well pumps. Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## Solarman (Sep 26, 2011)

Part 2: An installation of 110&#8217; of 2&#8221; galvanized pipe, 3/4&#8221; fiberglass sucker rod and a 4&#8221; windmill cylinder, is complete. 

http://youtu.be/SBE7-4NBOKk


----------

